# Fuel Gauge reading Empty; Blank miles remaining - Gen2 Diesel



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

My ‘18 Cruze TD experienced an issue with the Fuel Gauge as it’s reading Empty when it’s really not. Additionally, the fuel range is blank. It all started as I stopped by the gas station to put 1 Gallon into the tank in order to get home last night.

What could be likely reasons for it to remain stuck on Empty and the fuel range blank?


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

When getting in and turning on the car/ignition, does the fuel gauge sweep from E to F? Also, if possible, scan the car to see if you have any set DTC's that could help pin point the issue (P0461-P0464)


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

"1 gallon in to get home"

im not sure, but coming from a gen 1 gas, anything below the gallon wont read..... so it may be you didn't put enough in this time to register it


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Gretio. Set link to Global A SWCAN. Read the DIC codes.

It's obviously a communication issue but that would tell you precisely what. It's unlikely a generic reader will shine any light on this.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

ajb62787 said:


> My ‘18 Cruze TD experienced an issue with the Fuel Gauge as it’s reading Empty when it’s really not. Additionally, the fuel range is blank. It all started as I stopped by the gas station to put 1 Gallon into the tank in order to get home last night.
> 
> What could be likely reasons for it to remain stuck on Empty and the fuel range blank?
> 
> View attachment 298597


You stopped by the GAS station to put in 1 gallon of GAS? in a Diesel? 
😲


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> You stopped by the GAS station to put in 1 gallon of GAS? in a Diesel?
> 😲


After a year of owning my Diesel, I'm still not used to saying "pumping fuel/diesel", it's always "pumping gas" hard to break habits 😂


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

aaronmk4 said:


> After a year of owning my Diesel, I'm still not used to saying "pumping fuel/diesel", it's always "pumping gas" hard to break habits 😂


Yea I know. Have you seen the price of gas these days? Opps, I meant diesel. Sorry. 🤣


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

aaronmk4 said:


> When getting in and turning on the car/ignition, does the fuel gauge sweep from E to F? Also, if possible, scan the car to see if you have any set DTC's that could help pin point the issue (P0461-P0464)


It didn’t even cycle from E to F on startup. It [Was] stuck on E. It did eventually fix itself after filling up and driving approximately 2 Gallons (97.5 Miles), registering the current fuel gauge reading and the range displaying.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

ajb62787 said:


> It didn’t even cycle from E to F on startup. It [Was] stuck on E. It did eventually fix itself after filling up and driving approximately 2 Gallons (97.5 Miles), registering the current fuel gauge reading and the range displaying.


If you're not getting the gauge to sweep when you start the car, it could be a cluster issue. It may be an issue with just the fuel gauge itself in the cluster.


----------

